# 4 months without a haircut...



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

He LOOKS great, and I'm sure he feels great!

I think I speak for everyone when I say...I want more pictures!!! :-D :-D


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Milo :) said:


> He LOOKS great, and I'm sure he feels great!
> 
> I think I speak for everyone when I say...I want more pictures!!! :-D :-D



Absolutely!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Milo :) said:


> He LOOKS great, and I'm sure he feels great!
> 
> *I think I speak for everyone when I say...I want more pictures!!!* :-D :-D


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Aww what a nice fella. Love how he and the cat snuggle up. He looks wonderful. Yep....the busiest people, they say always have the most time, being so organized and all... Soooooooo.....more pictures! And don't be a stranger.:act-up:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like that Kitty is the BOSS and Hank knows it but loves it anyway! LOL! 
Ditto on more pics tho!!!!!!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, you definitely speak for me! More please!


----------

